# Budget Group Set for a Gravel Bike



## n2deep

A friend bought a bare Surly Crosscheck Frame and will build a gravel bike 32 to 44 mm tires. The bar type (flat or road) may depend on the price of the group set as he prefers shifters and budgeted about $300. (Shifters, crankset, cassette, chain, cantilever brakes and handles, bottom bracket, cables) Shimano or Scram. His preference is a 2 x 11 or 2 x 10. Suggestions for a group set and a little explanation on your recommendation appreciated.


----------



## tlg

New or used?

$300 for a complete new groupset with crank is asking a lot. I'd recommend Shimano 105. Good solid groupset. You can find new bike take offs, or slightly used ones on ebay for $300-$400.


----------



## Marc

The only way you might score a new groupset for $300USD...or even close to $300USD...is by importing from the EU and hoping you don't get dinged with tariffs/fees. Even then, that would only be Shimano, as SRAM has geo-locked retailers to their own national market and MSRP in order to lock prices and prevent cheap imports or sales.


----------



## Steve B.

Marc said:


> The only way you might score a new groupset for $300USD...or even close to $300USD...is by importing from the EU and hoping you don't get dinged with tariffs/fees. Even then, that would only be Shimano, as SRAM has geo-locked retailers to their own national market and MSRP in order to lock prices and prevent cheap imports or sales.


While shopping for Di2 this past winter I was noticing that what used to be great deals from the UK and some continental sites had gone away and that the prices were not any better then some US domestic sources.

Thus a 105 soup-to-nut groupset was running around $500-$550 new.

The 105 GS derailer will run a 32 tooth but can handle a 34 and with a 34 ring is a good useful low gear. Note though that Shimano doesn’t offer the 11-34 in the 105 group, so a trade up to Ultegra would cost a bit more. The 105 group is a great functioning system and likely the best bang for buck.


----------



## Lombard

I would agree that you can't do much better for the buck than the Shimano 105 5800 groupset. But it won't be $300.

If you really need to stay at $300 or lower, you will have to go down to Tiagra 4700 which is still decent. Or you could look for some new/old stock 3x9 or 2x9 road or mountain bike groupsets out there. That is the only way you will stay in your budget, unless you go used. IMO, a used groupset is a real crap shoot.

Note: Look out for "too good to be true" prices which if you look carefully, are not a complete set.


----------



## BlueMasi1

Getting a 2x10 or 2x11 for $300.00 is difficult. One consideration is to consider Microshift. 

The price point is better than the big brands, the medium cage derailleur has a 39 tooth capacity and is compatible with Shimano.

I have been running a 9 speed Microshift set up on my commuter bike for over 6 years and have found that it shifts as well Shimano and has proven to be a dependable set up.


----------



## Srode

You won't get a complete groupset in the 105 5800 new, but that is the sweet spot for a road or gravel bike right now. I built a frame up for my son, had the crank and cassette, the frame came with the brakes, and the rest of the 105 5800 groupset was just under $200 from the UK. So, you can probably cobble something together mixing new and used (my suggestion). You should be able to find a decent used crank for $50 and the same for a brake set, then you just need a cassette so pretty close to $300.


----------



## pmf

You can get a complete Tiagra group set from Ribble for $320. I've bought several (7) groups from them over the years, and never been charged any kind of duty or fee. Stuff always came in a week, or less. 

Sadly, this awesome bargain on component groups seems to have come to an end. They have no Campy groups, no Sram (so what), and their Shimano offerings are getting pretty limited. Good things never seem to last.


----------

